# Cataclysm nicht das Ende - 4. Addon bestätigt!



## Comp4ny (25. Oktober 2010)

Mit World of Warcraft: *Cataclysm erscheint am 7. Dezember* die dritte Erweiterung für World of Warcraft.
Doch danach ist noch nicht Schluss, wie* John Lagrave*, Senior Producer von World of Warcraft, auf der vergangenen Blizzcon bestätigte.
"_Die Dinge, die wir in die nächste Erweiterung packen werden, sind verdammt genial_", wird er zitiert. "_Wir haben bereits jetzt einige zentrale Ideen für das nächste Addon.
Und diese machen mich zugleich glücklich und aufgeregt. Und sie machen jeden anderen ebenfalls glücklich und aufgeregt_", so Lagrave weiter.
Damit meint er das Team hinter World of Warcraft.

- - - - -
Es waren Gerüchte die wir alle schon als "Real" abgestuft haben. Was wird Blizzard uns noch Liefern?


Zur News: QUELLE


----------



## Derulu (25. Oktober 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> ..



keine Ahnung...bin nicht involviert...es gibt auch seit der Blizzcon die Aussage: "Der smaragdgrüne Traum kommt auf jeden Fall in irgend einer Art ins Spiel"

*23:00* 

 Frage: Sehen wir irgendwann einmal den Smaragdgrünen Traum?

Antwort: Definitiv. Der Traum und der Alptraum werden kommen. Die Frage ist nur, wann und wie.


----------



## Comp4ny (25. Oktober 2010)

Vieleicht mit dem 4. Addon?


----------



## khain22 (25. Oktober 2010)

nichtsd neues wenn du mich frägst meiner meinung nach gibts auch noch eine 5. erweiterung das wird dann die letzte von wow sein^^


----------



## Derulu (25. Oktober 2010)

It's done when it's done

It's real when it's announced


----------



## Morfelpotz (25. Oktober 2010)

"The Emerald Dream" wurde auf der Blizzcon schon "fast" bestätigt.
Auf jeden fall wird er ins Spiel kommen.... und wie soll das gehn, wenn nicht mit einem neuen Add-On ?


----------



## rocketmann (25. Oktober 2010)

Ganz erlich ich will kein 4 Addon voll keine lust immer 5 oder 10 lvl höher zu spielen und die klassen gehen mir langsam auch aufn sack fände cooler neues spiel neue klassen neuer spiel spass oder wie sieht ihr das?


----------



## Chirogue (25. Oktober 2010)

ja blizzard wird versuchen so lange wie möglich geld aus wow zu scheffeln.. is doch klar


----------



## Charlie_22 (25. Oktober 2010)

Also solange es Leute gibt die WoW spielen (im Moment 12 Mille laut Blizzard) wird es auch immer wieder addons geben


----------



## Nordendboy (25. Oktober 2010)

cata nict mal raus und dann schreien leute schon nach addon 4 xP wie geil


----------



## Aske333 (25. Oktober 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> "_Die Dinge, die wir in die nächste Erweiterung packen werden, sind verdammt genial_"



Ja, lasst mich raten, liebe Blizzard Designer: Levelerweiterung von 85 auf 90 oder 100. Verdammt genial! Danke im Voraus schonmal.


----------



## Pit99 (25. Oktober 2010)

ich wart nur drauf  dass jetz wieder die liste gepostet wird mit den levelgebieten und erweiterungen bis lvl 100+ ....
auch storytechnisch ist es klar dass da noch einiges kommen kann - im endefekt hägt es aber Hauptsächlich davon ab ob der Konzept noch weiterhin fasziniert und wow noch so beliebt bleibt - wenn blizz mal keine kohle mehr machen wird , werdens nicht weiter machen wenss kohle zu holen gibt wird es bis in alle ewigkeit  weitergehn ...


----------



## Kroul (25. Oktober 2010)

Allein daran zu denken, dass es mit Cataclysm zu Ende wäre...
Es gibt noch so viel, das reicht locker für mindestens 3 weitere Addons, wenn nicht sogar weiter als Level 100.


----------



## Comp4ny (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich schliesse mich dennoch dem an das ENDLICH neue Klassen mindestens kommen sollten.

Worgen als Rasse? Cool... aber wie lange soll man mit der Glücklich werden?
Gildenhäuser, Gildenschlachten, Gildenkriege.... all solche Spielerische Elemente würde ich mir wünschen.

VIEL VIEL VIEL MEHR Individualität.


----------



## rocketmann (25. Oktober 2010)

@charlie als ich das gelesen habe habe ich sofort an lk gedacht es wird immer einen lichking geben und auch immer ein addon sonst wird da das wow universum vernichtet!


----------



## Fipsin (25. Oktober 2010)

Blizzard hat auch schon öfters gesagt das sie für die nächsten 5Jahre Geplant 
haben alles dahinter steht in den sternen/lohnt sich nicht es jetzt schon zu Planen.


----------



## phaatom (25. Oktober 2010)

leute wartet erstmal cata und zockt das... und flamed nicht schon wieder rum was es im 4ten addon geben wird


----------



## DeathDranor (25. Oktober 2010)

Es werden sicher noch mehr als nur die 4. Erweiterung kommen. Mit WoW verdient Blizz am meisten und es gibt Lore mäßig nochn paar Lücken zu füllen. Der Smaragdgrüne Traum bzw. Aptraum, Sargeras, die Südlichen Inseln und sicher nochn paar andere Lücken. Aber nach der 4. WoW Erweiterung die sicher spätestenz 2013 - 2014 kommt, kommt dann so 2-4 Jahre später die 5. Erweiterung. Das ist das selbe mit den Harry Potter filmen. Warum mit etwas aufhören mitdem man Millionen von Euronen verdient? Nur das die Harry Potter Geschichte fast vollendet ist, nur die von WoW noch lange nicht.


----------



## wildrazor09 (25. Oktober 2010)

also wenn Blizz jetzt schon sagt das esie es absolut genial finden und sich freuen dann ist es erst recht geil^^


----------



## Moou (25. Oktober 2010)

Du weißt nicht was Blizzard für eine Menge von Gebieten hat. 
Oder eher denk mal an die ungeschlagenen Bösewichte
Kil'Jaeden
Sargeras
Dieser Dingensbums Drachenschwarm
Bolvar ( Lichkönig ) 
Ach ich kenn auch nicht alle, aber laut Freaks soll Es noch hunderte geben.


----------



## Peloquin (25. Oktober 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Mit World of Warcraft: *Cataclysm erscheint am 7. Dezember* die dritte Erweiterung für World of Warcraft.
> Doch danach ist noch nicht Schluss, wie* John Lagrave*, Senior Producer von World of Warcraft, auf der vergangenen Blizzcon bestätigte.
> "_Die Dinge, die wir in die nächste Erweiterung packen werden, sind verdammt genial_", wird er zitiert. "_Wir haben bereits jetzt einige zentrale Ideen für das nächste Addon.
> Und diese machen mich zugleich glücklich und aufgeregt. Und sie machen jeden anderen ebenfalls glücklich und aufgeregt_", so Lagrave weiter.
> ...




Danke für den Hinweis - also ich meine die Quellenangabe, weil sonst hätten wieder einige rumgejault. Wä wä wä ich will beweise.

Wenn man 12 Millionen oder lass es vn mir aus 10 millionen sein hat, dann geht man nach Cataclysm nicht her und stellt die Server ab. Ich kenne kein von Menschen betriebenes Gewerbe, welches sich gegen den Einwurf von Geld gewehrt hat! Es sei denn Du hast irgend so ein linkes deutsches Einweltwirhabenunsalleliebundsindallegleichfickificki Gewerbe. Da wollen die Betreiber immer was von Gemeinützigkeit erzählen, aber hinten herum pumpt der Steuerzahler ohne Ende Kohle in Schwachsinnige Projekte für Leute denen eine aufs Maul besser tun würde als 10 Dolmetscher und 20 sozialhelfer.

WoW bleibt! noch mindestens 5 Jahre.


----------



## Lopuslavite (25. Oktober 2010)

Also @ rocketman !Du weist es gibt immer noch die Option WOW nicht zu Zocken!
Zwingt dich doch keiner dazu!Auf dem Spielemarkt gibt es noch viele MMO´s

Faszinierend find ich das man sich jetzt schon verrückt macht was könnte mit dem 4. Addon kommen!lasst doch erst mal Cata da sein und dann kann man immer noch in ca einem Jahr darüber nachdenken
was evtl ein 4. Addon bringen könnte!

Ich denke vor der blizzcon 2011 die es bestimmt geben wird,wird Blizzard eh nix preisgeben!und außerdem ist ja schon seit längerem bekannt das Blizz eh an nem neuen MMO anscheind arbeitet!

Und @ ASKE333 sich über sowas auf zu regen find ich auch nicht gerade der Bringer! Das es mit jedem Addon auch nen LVL Anstieg geben wird ist ja immerhin auch klar


----------



## Sin (25. Oktober 2010)

Laut Blizz sind alle ihre Addons "Genial", also nichts weiter als heiße Luft um nichts.


----------



## chris2k3 (25. Oktober 2010)

welch eine überraschung +ironie off+ das blizzard da noch mehr plant ist ja schon länger bekannt,
allein die maßnahme in cata nur bis 85 lvln zu können , ist eine um sich mehr raum zu schaffen fuer weitere add ons.

denke geplant ist es wie bei den meisten spielen lvl 100 zu erreichen ....


----------



## Landerson (25. Oktober 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Ja, lasst mich raten, liebe Blizzard Designer: Levelerweiterung von 85 auf 90 oder 100. Verdammt genial! Danke im Voraus schonmal.



Noch nicht mal mal Cataclysm drausen und schon ueber das neue Ad-On meckern ueber das fast noch gar nichts bekannt ist.
Du bist echt mein Held.

Aber mal im ernst, freut euch doch erstmal ueber die aktuelle Erweiterung bevor ihr anfangt ueber die naechste herzuziehen.


----------



## DeathDranor (25. Oktober 2010)

Moou schrieb:


> Du weißt nicht was Blizzard für eine Menge von Gebieten hat.
> Oder eher denk mal an die ungeschlagenen Bösewichte
> Bolvar ( Lichkönig )
> Ach ich kenn auch nicht alle, aber laut Freaks soll Es noch hunderte geben.



Naja Bolvar kannst du jetzt nicht wierklich dazu zählen. Es kann gut sein das der Lichking seinen Willen brechen kann und ihn, genau wie Arthas übernehmen kann, aber bis die Untote Geißel wiederkehrt ist es sicher noch lange hin. Das selbige denk ich noch bei der Brennenden Legion, man hat sie ja quasi erst vor einer Zeit besiegt, warum dann im nächsten Packet neu bezwingen?


----------



## Moou (25. Oktober 2010)

DeathDranor schrieb:


> Naja Bolvar kannst du jetzt nicht wierklich dazu zählen. Es kann gut sein das der Lichking seinen Willen brechen kann und ihn, genau wie Arthas übernehmen kann, aber bis die Untote Geißel wiederkehrt ist es sicher noch lange hin. Das selbige denk ich noch bei der Brennenden Legion, man hat sie ja quasi erst vor einer Zeit besiegt, warum dann im nächsten Packet neu bezwingen?



Dann weiß Ich halt auch nicht, dann wirds der ewige Drachenschwarm oder so sein -_- Oder ürgendein verfluchter Gott


----------



## opmage (25. Oktober 2010)

von mir aus können die noch 20 add ons rausbringen. Ich spiele solange es mir spass macht. Vorerst bin ich froh das wotlk endet, geht mir echt langsam aufn kecks.


----------



## Tikume (25. Oktober 2010)

chris2k3 schrieb:


> welch eine überraschung +ironie off+ das blizzard da noch mehr plant ist ja schon länger bekannt,
> allein die maßnahme in cata nur bis 85 lvln zu können , ist eine um sich mehr raum zu schaffen fuer weitere add ons.
> 
> denke geplant ist es wie bei den meisten spielen lvl 100 zu erreichen ....



Es gibt auch Spiele wo Du über Level 100 erreichen kannst 

Solange es sich rentiert wird es Addons geben.


----------



## Potpotom (25. Oktober 2010)

Wegen mir kann Blizz jedes Jahr ein AddOn rausbringen, solange es mir Spass macht und ich körperlich und geistig in der Lage bin werde ich dabei sein. 

Alles wird gut...


----------



## MasterCrain (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde mich für eina ddon rund um die zeit begeistern. Als neuer content hätte man die Möglichkeit in verschiedenen gebieten in die Vergangenheit zu reisen. So könnte man zb in Durotar Thrall und Craine helfen als mit den Zentrauen kämpften. Oder Lodaron beim fall gegen die geißel beobachten. Vileicht den Krieg am Dunklen Portal miterleben und und und


----------



## Boken (25. Oktober 2010)

@rocketmann: dann hör doch auf zu spielen Oo vollidiot


----------



## Lysozyma (25. Oktober 2010)

khain22 schrieb:


> nichtsd neues wenn du mich frägst meiner meinung nach gibts auch noch eine 5. erweiterung das wird dann die letzte von wow sein^^



Wieso sollte die 5. die letzte Erweiterung von WoW sein? Es gibt momentan fast 12 Millionen aktive Accounts, ein Stand so hoch wie noch nie. Wenn wir nun davon ausgehen, daß ein Addon ungefähr 2 Jahre aktuell ist, würdest Du behaupten, daß in den nächsten 4 Jahren einige Millionen aufhören mit WoW, denn einen anderen Grund kann es für Blizzard wohl nicht geben die Spielentwicklung einzustellen.

In meinen Augen wird es so lange noch neue Addons geben, wie eine wirtschaftlich rentable Zahl an Spielern WoW spielt und diese Zahl liegt sicherlich weeeeeeeeeeit unter der 12 Millionen Grenze.


----------



## Mondenkynd (25. Oktober 2010)

Guck ma in den Liveticket der Blizzcon, da wurde die Frage nach dem "Smaradgrünen Traum" gestellt und auch gesagt das es mit Sicherheit ein Option ist, aber nicht final.


----------



## Suki2000 (25. Oktober 2010)

Naja hoffe in denn nächsten Addons das sie wirklich neue Klassen, Rassen, Mounts, Pets, Gildenschlachten usw eingeführt werden "OHNE" mal das Lvl anzuheben. Sprich neue Contents für Lvl 85 zb =). Aber wie wir Blizz kennen erhöhen sie die Lvl nun immer 5 weiter bis wir bei 100 angekommen sind^^( omg ;< würde mich nicht wirklich wundern). Aber naja mal schauen immerhin können wir noch Wünsche und Ideen im Blizz Forum äussern, und wer weiss vllt bestimmen wir mal irgendein Addon was wir wollen :> ( ein schöner Traum um wahr zu sein).


----------



## Braamséry (25. Oktober 2010)

Und zum 1.000 Mal zitiere ich die allwissende Liste der Erweiterungen im Hinblick auf die nächsten zwei:

- Smaragdgrüner Traum
- Brennende Legion

Wie oft muss man das eig noch sagen?


----------



## Männchen (25. Oktober 2010)

rocketmann schrieb:


> Ganz erlich ich will kein 4 Addon voll keine lust immer 5 oder 10 lvl höher zu spielen und die klassen gehen mir langsam auch aufn sack fände cooler neues spiel neue klassen neuer spiel spass oder wie sieht ihr das?



Öh, die Lösung für Dich ist doch dann einfach. WoW beenden und ein neues Spiel anfangen!?! Dazu muss man aber nicht extra für Dich oder Gleichdenkende WoW nicht weiter entwickeln, wo es einer vielzahl anderer Spieler noch Spass macht. 

BTT:
Es wird sicher ein 4. Addon geben, sonst hätte man sicher nicht den Stufenanstieg "nur" bis 85 gemacht. Es gibt einen Haufen möglicher Inhalte. Hatte ja schon vermutet, das die einfach die damals spekulierte Maelstrom Erweiterung zweigeteilt hatten und das von 85-90 dann Kul Tiras, die Südmeere, Tol'Abim, Zandalar etc. kommen. Vielleicht wird dann ja der smaragdgrüne (Alp)traum mit eingebaut, denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das der alleine eine Story für eine ganze Erweiterung liefert. HDZ wird ja auch wohl noch eine stärkere Rolle spielen und es wurde ja angekündigt, das es noch etwas wirklich episches rund um General Turalyon gibt und eine eventuelle Wiedervereinigung der Windläufer-Familie. Vielleicht ist ja Alleria auch gar nicht tot. Fand es eh schon komisch, das Vereesa in Dalaran scheinbar nicht weiss, das Sylvanas noch "lebt". Königin Azhara ist auch noch gar nicht bestätigt als möglicher Raidboss oder?


----------



## Moou (25. Oktober 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Und zum 1.000 Mal zitiere ich die allwissende Liste der Erweiterungen im Hinblick auf die nächsten zwei:
> 
> - Smaragdgrüner Traum
> - Brennende Legion
> ...



Sei du Dir mal nicht so sicher, es gibt auch noch den ewigen Drachenschwarm, oder was weiß Ich, da lauert noch genug Ungeziefer, oder Azshara ist wohl auch noch da, ich weiß nicht ob Wir die schon in Cataclysm bekämpfen .


----------



## Landerson (25. Oktober 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Und zum 1.000 Mal zitiere ich die allwissende Liste der Erweiterungen im Hinblick auf die nächsten zwei:
> 
> - Smaragdgrüner Traum
> - Brennende Legion
> ...



Eine der naechsten Erweiterung ist "Brennende Legion", oder soll ich sagen "Burning Crusade"? 
Das macht irgendwie gar keinen Sinn.

Hast du da eine Quelle?


----------



## Lloigorr (25. Oktober 2010)

Wie wir alle wissen, wurde die Stufenbegrenzung auch nicht auf 90 sondern nur auf 85 festgelegt, damit mehr Platz für addons ist bis Stufe 100. Es war also schon immer klar, dass nach Cataclysm noch mehr kommt  
Und es gibt tatsächlich noch einiges, was ins Spiel reinkommen kann, ohne dass das Entwicklerteam sich irgendwelchen Kram aus den Fingern ziehen muss. Das warcraft-Universum ist noch längst nicht ausgeschöpft. 
Oder wolltet ihr nicht wissen, wo dieses Xoroth zum Beispiel ist, wo der Hexenmeister sein Pferd herbeschwört? Oder wie es wohl auf Argus gerade so läuft? ^^ 

Und: wer sich darüber ärgert und das Spiel mittlerweile langweilig und ausgelutscht findet (wir wollen an dieser Stelle niemanden ansehen, rocketmann), dem steht es frei, etwas anderes zu spielen 

Edit: verdammt, ich war ja viel zu langsam, das wurde alles schon geschrieben :-/

Edit2: Na du bist mir ja echt ne Quatschtüte, Peloquin. Wir sind hier im wow Forum…


----------



## Grombash (25. Oktober 2010)

khain22 schrieb:


> nichtsd neues wenn du mich frägst meiner meinung nach gibts auch noch eine 5. erweiterung das wird dann die letzte von wow sein^^



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Und wenn die Zeit dann vorbei ist, haut Blizz das nächste MMO aufn Markt, damit sie schön weiter Asche machen. ;-)


----------



## Rusak90 (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich verstehe die Einstellung von Einigen nicht. 

Viele flammen Blizzard wegen "Geldgier & co" und doch Blizz macht Spiele die viele interesieren und faszinieren. Man sieht doch, das Spieler von weiteren Add-on`s denken. Das Blizz Geld verdient ist ja klar, aber was wollen die sonst als eine Firma? 

Die Entwickler versuchen halt das Spiel zu gestalten damit man nicht an das "Ende" kommt aber trotzdem es die Spieler fesselt und Wow nicht "austrocknet".
Also Cata abwarten und geniesen und wenns zu Ende kommt , dann neues Spiel spielen oder den neuen Addon hollen.


----------



## Comp4ny (25. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Eine der naechsten Erweiterung ist "Brennende Legion", oder soll ich sagen "Burning Crusade"?
> Das macht irgendwie gar keinen Sinn



Klar macht das Sinn.

Burning Crusade gibt es ja schon und bedeutet (Brennender Schlachtzug)
Burning Legion bedeutet (Brennende Legion)

Die Brennende Legion im Part mit Brennender Schlachtzug ? Fände ich cool dann hat man als 80 auch mal wieder was in der Scherbenwelt zu tuhen.


----------



## Lloigorr (25. Oktober 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Burning Crusade gibt es ja schon und bedeutet (Brennender Schlachtzug)
> Burning Legion bedeutet (Brennende Legion)
> 
> Die Brennende Legion im Part mit Brennender Schlachtzug ? Fände ich cool dann hat man als 80 auch mal wieder was in der Scherbenwelt zu tuhen.



Crusade ist eher ein Kreuzzug als ein Schlachtzug. Der Unterschied will nicht unter die Tischplatte fallen 
Aber ich hoffe eher, dass wir die Scherbenwelt nicht nochmal durchkämmen müssen. Das hat man damals gründlich genug gemacht^^ da gibt's ja noch andere Welten, die von der Legion überrannt wurden, wie die Heimat der Eredar oder der Nathrezim und so weiter. Also nichts wie hin da!


----------



## heiduei (25. Oktober 2010)

EMERALD DREAM !!!!!!!!! ICH HABE ES JAHRE LANG GEPREDIGT, DAS DER TRAUM KOMMT, UND ES WURDE BESTÄTIGT !!!  
daher sage ich, emerald dream, wenn nich nach cata dann wieder danach, aber darauf freue ich mich jetzt schon xD


----------



## Dhundron (25. Oktober 2010)

Pit99 schrieb:


> ich wart nur drauf dass jetz wieder die liste gepostet wird mit den levelgebieten und erweiterungen bis lvl 100+ ....
> auch storytechnisch ist es klar dass da noch einiges kommen kann - im endefekt hägt es aber Hauptsächlich davon ab ob der Konzept noch weiterhin fasziniert und wow noch so beliebt bleibt - wenn blizz mal keine kohle mehr machen wird , werdens nicht weiter machen wenss kohle zu holen gibt wird es bis in alle ewigkeit weitergehn ...



Hier:
--
Draenor Set

Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10
Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20

Eversong Forest - 1 to 10
Quel'thalas - 10 to 20
Hellfire Peninsula - 58 to 62
Zangarmarsh - 60 to 64
Terokkar Forest - 61 to 65
The Deadlands - 63 to 67
Nagrand - 64 to 68
Blade's Edge Mountains - 66 to 70
Netherstorm - 67 to 70
Shadowmoon Valley - 69 to 70

Northrend Set

Borean Tundra - 67 to 70
Howling Fjord - 67 to 70
Dragonblight - 69 to 72
Grizzly Hills - 70 to 73
Crystalsong Forest - 72 to 75
Zul'drak - 73 to 76
Sholazar Basin - 75 to 79
Storm Peaks - 76 to 80
Icecrown Glacier - 78 to 80

Maelstrom Set

Gilneas - 77 to 80
Grim Batol - 78 to 81
Kul Tiras - 79 to 82
Kezan - 81 to 86
Tel Abim - 83 to 85
Zandalar - 84 to 87
Plunder Isle - 86 to 88
The Broken Isles - 87 to 90
The Maelstrom - 89 to 90

Plane Set

Pandaria - 1 to 10
Hiji - 10 to 20

Wolfenhold - 1 to 10
Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20

The Green Lands - 88 to 91
The Dying Paradise - 91 to 94
The Emerald Nightmare - 94 to 97
The Eye of Ysera - 97 to 100

Deephome - 88 to 91
Skywall - 91 to 94
The Abyssal Maw - 94 to 97
The Firelands - 97 to 100

Legion Set

K'aresh - 96 to 99
Argus Meadowlands - 97 to 100
Mac'Aree - 99 to 100
Maw of Oblivion - 100+
The Burning Citadel - 100+++
--

Ich hoffe, es wurden alle Unklarheiten beseitigt!


----------



## Tikume (25. Oktober 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Und zum 1.000 Mal zitiere ich die allwissende Liste der Erweiterungen im Hinblick auf die nächsten zwei:
> 
> - Smaragdgrüner Traum
> - Brennende Legion
> ...




Die Liste die ein Fake war und die bereits jetzt nicht mehr stimmt?



> Maelstrom Set
> 
> Gilneas - 77 to 80
> Grim Batol - 78 to 81
> ...


----------



## Lloigorr (25. Oktober 2010)

Unglaublich, Tikume  
Mittlerweile könnte ich sie auswändig aufsagen... Schlimm genug, es ist ein Fake^^

Ups, war ja Dhundron. Nichts für ungut <3


----------



## Derulu (25. Oktober 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die Liste die ein Fake war und die bereits jetzt nicht mehr stimmt?



Mist...muss sich also wieder einer finden. der die auf aktuelles Niveau umschreibt und irgendwo reinpostet


----------



## Savo3 (25. Oktober 2010)

Das sind alles Idioten.
Der typ preist das 4 addon in den Himmel das die leute die von cataclysm enteuscht sind noch am ball bleiben.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (25. Oktober 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Vieleicht mit dem 4. Addon?



Das Vierte Addon wird definitiv " Maelstrom " werden. Was ich Scheiße finde an Blizzard ist einfach das es nur an Zahlen und Geld denkt.. Ich meine das 3e Addon ist noch nicht einmal Erschienen und die Entwickler reden schon vom 4en und wie gut es werden wird..... Da fragt man sich schon was das soll.


----------



## heiduei (25. Oktober 2010)

Savo3 schrieb:


> Das sind alles Idioten.
> Der typ preist das 4 addon in den Himmel das die leute die von cataclysm enteuscht sind noch am ball bleiben.



dann spiels nich


----------



## Derulu (25. Oktober 2010)

Savo3 schrieb:


> Das sind alles Idioten.
> Der typ preist das 4 addon in den Himmel das die leute die von cataclysm enteuscht sind noch am ball bleiben.



Du bist ja auch klüger wie sie und würdest alles anders machen...schon klar


----------



## Kezpa (25. Oktober 2010)

Moou schrieb:


> Du weißt nicht was Blizzard für eine Menge von Gebieten hat.
> Oder eher denk mal an die ungeschlagenen Bösewichte
> Kil'Jaeden
> Sargeras
> ...




als ob es 10/25 kleine sterbliche knechte schaffen würden einen Titanen zu vernichten.....das wäre lächerlich


----------



## Zizzle (25. Oktober 2010)

Savo3 schrieb:


> Das sind alles Idioten.
> Der typ preist das 4 addon in den Himmel das die leute die von cataclysm enteuscht sind noch am ball bleiben.




Aber wie kann man von Cataclysm enttäuscht sein, wenn es noch nicht mal released wurde!? Und jetz sag mir bitte nicht, dass du beta gespielt hast oder aufmerksam News liest, und daraus deine Meinung resultiert.

Greetz


----------



## Falathrim (25. Oktober 2010)

Dhundron schrieb:


> Kezan - 81 to 86
> Deephome - 88 to 91



Good to know...really


----------



## Totebone (25. Oktober 2010)

Pandaria kommt noch


----------



## Derulu (25. Oktober 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Pandaria kommt noch



Blizzcon:

*23:13* 

Die klassische Frage nach Pandaren in WoW -- klassische Antwort zu Pandaren: Vermutlich nicht, aber vielleicht, wer weiß.


----------



## Cytus (25. Oktober 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Das Vierte Addon wird definitiv " Maelstrom " werden. Was ich Scheiße finde an Blizzard ist einfach das es nur an Zahlen und Geld denkt.. Ich meine das 3e Addon ist noch nicht einmal Erschienen und die Entwickler reden schon vom 4en und wie gut es werden wird..... Da fragt man sich schon was das soll.



hmm, das macht aber jede Firma, da wird nun einmal am Erscheinungsdatum schon vom Addon oder Nachfolger geplaudert, CoD:MW 2 war auch kaum draussen und schon waren Details zum nächsten Teil bekannt. Ist einfach nur Strategie um die Leute am Ball zu halten, mehr will man damit nicht erreichen.


----------



## Totebone (25. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Blizzcon:
> 
> *23:13*
> 
> Die klassische Frage nach Pandaren in WoW -- klassische Antwort zu Pandaren: Vermutlich nicht, aber vielleicht, wer weiß.



und? da steht "aber vielleicht"


----------



## benniboy (25. Oktober 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Das Vierte Addon wird definitiv " Maelstrom " werden.



Wie kommst du auf die bescheuerte Idee das es der Mahlstrom werden soll? Den kann man schon mit Cataclysm "betreten". Es gibt ein parr Inseln drum herum, aber sicher füllen die kein Addon.

Naja was solls, auf weiter 4 Jahre WoW.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Oktober 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Das Vierte Addon wird definitiv " Maelstrom " werden.



Kämpfen wir nicht schon in Cataclysm gegen die Naga von Königin Azshara (und vermutlich auch gegen dieselbe)? Wenn wir gegen die Person, die über den Maelstrom herrscht, schon gekämpt haben - wer bleibt dann da unten noch? Wale?


----------



## heiduei (25. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Blizzcon:
> 
> *23:13*
> 
> Die klassische Frage nach Pandaren in WoW -- klassische Antwort zu Pandaren: Vermutlich nicht, aber vielleicht, wer weiß.



ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen, das ein art-designer von Blizz einen Panda gezeichnet hat... dann hat ein Kollege den Panda die bezeichnung Pandare gegeben, und seitdem gibt es Pandaren  wobei ich nich direkt glaube, das diese Lebewesen auchmoch vorkommen... SIe wurden bis jetzt nochnie im spiel erwähnt aber das kann sich ja noch ändern  ich fänds tollxD

(hieß es nich, das im süden von azeroth undermine liegt, der heimatkontinent der Goblins ?  )


----------



## Derulu (25. Oktober 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen, das ein art-designer von Blizz einen Panda gezeichnet hat... dann hat ein Kollege den Panda die bezeichnung Pandare gegeben, und seitdem gibt es Pandaren  wobei ich nich direkt glaube, das diese Lebewesen auchmoch vorkommen... SIe wurden bis jetzt nochnie im spiel erwähnt aber das kann sich ja noch ändern  ich fänds tollxD
> 
> (hieß es nich, das im süden von azeroth undermine liegt, der heimatkontinent der Goblins ?  )



*00:46* 

 Frage: Eine Frage zu den Goblins. Werden die Goblins jemals versuchen, Kezan wieder einzunehmen? Oder sehen wir "Undermine" jemals im Spiel?

Antwort: Ja, diese Gebiete wollen wir defintiv einbauen. Wir wissen derzeit aber noch nicht, wann.


----------



## Hobsbawm (25. Oktober 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Das Vierte Addon wird definitiv " Maelstrom " werden. Was ich Scheiße finde an Blizzard ist einfach das es nur an Zahlen und Geld denkt.. Ich meine das 3e Addon ist noch nicht einmal Erschienen und die Entwickler reden schon vom 4en und wie gut es werden wird..... Da fragt man sich schon was das soll.



Tut mir Leid, aber das ist ja wohl eine überaus dämliche Ansicht...  Schließlich reden die Entwickler deshalb über das 4te Addon, weil sie danach gefragt werden! Es ist ja nicht so, dass sie jetzt schon ein neues Addon auf der Blizzcon angekündigt hätten...


----------



## PureLoci (25. Oktober 2010)

Na das ist ja keine besonders neue Nachricht und verwunderlich schon gar nicht.

Klar wird es nach Cataclysm ein weiteres Addon geben, bin mir sogar noch sicher ein paar andere danach. 

WoW hat einfach soviele Spieler, selbst wenn es rückläufig ist...solange Blizzard damit gut Geld verdient wird es weiter gemacht. Ist doch logisch, würde jeder andere Entwickler so machen.

Die Warcraft Lore bietet noch einige Sachen die man bringen kann...als absoluten Endboss der Warcraft-Story fällt mir nur Sargeras ein. Korrupter Titan. Mehr geht nicht...den werden sie vielleicht mit Level 100 bringen.

Einfach mal http://www.wowwiki.com/Portal:Main genauer angucken. Da ist noch viel zu entdecken. Deathwing ist da nur ein Pups gegen...


----------



## Gatar (25. Oktober 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen, das ein art-designer von Blizz einen Panda gezeichnet hat... dann hat ein Kollege den Panda die bezeichnung Pandare gegeben, und seitdem gibt es Pandaren  wobei ich nich direkt glaube, das diese Lebewesen auchmoch vorkommen... SIe wurden bis jetzt nochnie im spiel erwähnt aber das kann sich ja noch ändern  ich fänds tollxD
> 
> (hieß es nich, das im süden von azeroth undermine liegt, der heimatkontinent der Goblins ?  )



Die Pandarenen wurden ursprünglich als Scherz von Samwise Didier, dem Art Director von Blizzard. Sie wurden dann aber so beliebt, dass sie eine komplett eigene Lore bekamen. Im Spiel gabs ein paar Anspielungen an sie, allerdings hatten sie noch keinen direkten Auftritt. Das hat Blizzard allerdings in der Zukunft für möglich erklärt.

Undermine ist die Hauptstadt der Goblins, unterhalb von kezan, und wurde vermutlich beim Cataclysmus zerstört, aber das weiß man noch nicht. Es ist jedenfalls nur eine Stadt, kein Kontinent. Evtl ein zukünftiger Dungeon?


----------



## PureLoci (25. Oktober 2010)

Hobsbawm schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, aber das ist ja wohl eine überaus dämliche Ansicht...  Schließlich reden die Entwickler deshalb über das 4te Addon, weil sie danach gefragt werden! Es ist ja nicht so, dass sie jetzt schon ein neues Addon auf der Blizzcon angekündigt hätten...



Echt mal...als ob sie lauthals rausschreien würden "Leute hier 4. Addon bla blubb"...echt, manche können echt nur jammern. Das nervt tierisch.


----------



## Totebone (25. Oktober 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen, das ein art-designer von Blizz einen Panda gezeichnet hat... dann hat ein Kollege den Panda die bezeichnung Pandare gegeben, und seitdem gibt es Pandaren  wobei ich nich direkt glaube, das diese Lebewesen auchmoch vorkommen... SIe wurden bis jetzt nochnie im spiel erwähnt aber das kann sich ja noch ändern  ich fänds tollxD
> 
> (hieß es nich, das im süden von azeroth undermine liegt, der heimatkontinent der Goblins ?  )



In einem der Bücher wird erwähnt das die Pandaren eine Siedlung an der Westküste des Steinkrallengebirges haben, is ja leider nix bis jetz


----------



## Lloigorr (25. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Kämpfen wir nicht schon in Cataclysm gegen die Naga von Königin Azshara (und vermutlich auch gegen dieselbe)? Wenn wir gegen die Person, die über den Maelstrom herrscht, schon gekämpt haben - wer bleibt dann da unten noch? Wale?



Oh, der ein oder andere Pottwal hat sicher auch eins auf die Fresse verdient! 

Man kann in der wow ja nie wissen, wir machen ja so ziemlich alles platt mittlerweile…
Wobei man sich Gedanken machen kann, ob wir wirklich noch die guten sind, oder ob's nichts langsam aus den Fugen gerät^^


----------



## heiduei (25. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> *00:46*
> 
> Frage: Eine Frage zu den Goblins. Werden die Goblins jemals versuchen, Kezan wieder einzunehmen? Oder sehen wir "Undermine" jemals im Spiel?
> 
> Antwort: Ja, diese Gebiete wollen wir defintiv einbauen. Wir wissen derzeit aber noch nicht, wann.



ah, gut xD wäre das auch geklärt   
eigentlich liegt jetzt ja für die nächsten erweiterungen reeeelativ fest was kommt



Gatar schrieb:


> Die Pandarenen wurden ursprünglich als Scherz von Samwise Didier, dem Art Director von Blizzard. Sie wurden dann aber so beliebt, dass sie eine komplett eigene Lore bekamen. Im Spiel gabs ein paar Anspielungen an sie, allerdings hatten sie noch keinen direkten Auftritt. Das hat Blizzard allerdings in der Zukunft für möglich erklärt.
> 
> Undermine ist die Hauptstadt der Goblins, unterhalb von kezan, und wurde vermutlich beim Cataclysmus zerstört, aber das weiß man noch nicht. Es ist jedenfalls nur eine Stadt, kein Kontinent. Evtl ein zukünftiger Dungeon?



so wars XD dungeon wär scho cool



Totebone schrieb:


> In einem der Bücher wird erwähnt das die Pandaren eine Siedlung an der Westküste des Steinkrallengebirges haben, is ja leider nix bis jetz



in welchem buch denn ?


----------



## Problembeere (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich wünsche mir ein Addon, in dem Arakkoa und Oger als spielbare Rassen dazu kommen 
Würde doch gut zu einer überarbeiteten Scherbenwelt passen, schließlich stammen beide Rassen von Draenor


----------



## orkman (25. Oktober 2010)

natürlich macht blizz soviele erweiterungen bis dass es kein geld mehr reinbringt -,-
als wenns ein wunder waere ... aber das spiel wir ja auch schlechter und schlechter ...
Rocky 1 is der hammer , bei Rocky 25 fragst du dich nach den ersten 2 min wanns denn endlich vorbei is


----------



## herah (25. Oktober 2010)

die sollten erst mal eins vernünftig hin kriegen bevor se über das nächste nachdenken !!!!


----------



## Totebone (25. Oktober 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> in welchem buch denn ?



A splinter group of pandaren arrived on Kalimdor in the aftermath of the Third War and has established itself in the Stonetalon region of the Barrens.[sup][9][/sup] Pandaren have arrived only recently in the west.[sup][10]

9.[/sup]^ [sup]a[/sup] [sup]b[/sup] _Alliance & Horde Compendium_, 21
10.^ _Lands of Conflict_, 123 


E: Quelle is wowwiki.com


----------



## White_Sky (25. Oktober 2010)

Wenn die Pandaren ins Spiel kommen, dann kann es Probleme in China geben und wenn der Braumeister als Heldenklasse kommt, dann gibt es bei uns Probleme mit dem Staat. ;/


----------



## Comp4ny (25. Oktober 2010)

Oh mann... über 4000 Views und 4 Seiten.... da habe ich aber was veranstaltet ^^


----------



## Arthas1993 (25. Oktober 2010)

> Das Vierte Addon wird definitiv " Maelstrom " werden. Was ich Scheiße finde an Blizzard ist einfach das es nur an Zahlen und Geld denkt.. Ich meine das 3e Addon ist noch nicht einmal Erschienen und die Entwickler reden schon vom 4en und wie gut es werden wird..... Da fragt man sich schon was das soll.



da sieht man mal wieder wie gut sich die leute mit WoW auskennen ^^


----------



## White_Sky (25. Oktober 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> A splinter group of pandaren arrived on Kalimdor in the aftermath of the Third War and has established itself in the Stonetalon region of the Barrens.[sup][9][/sup] Pandaren have arrived only recently in the west.[sup][10]
> 
> 9.[/sup]^ [sup]a[/sup] [sup]b[/sup] _Alliance & Horde Compendium_, 21
> 10.^ _Lands of Conflict_, 123
> ...



Der könnte mit den Kataklysmus zerstört oder weggezogen sein.



Comp4ny schrieb:


> Oh mann... über 4000 Views und 4 Seiten.... da habe ich aber was veranstaltet ^^



 GZ ^^



Problembeere schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir ein Addon, in dem Arakkoa und Oger als spielbare Rassen dazu kommen
> Würde doch gut zu einer überarbeiteten Scherbenwelt passen, schließlich stammen beide Rassen von Draenor



Ich hasse und mag gleichzeitig die Arakkoa.^^ Oger wären viel zu dumm dafür und wie sollen bitte die Weibchen aussehen? Astralen wüden auch gehen, am besten als ein Gegenpol für die Geldgeilen Goblins.^^ Am besten für die Allianz.


----------



## marielol (25. Oktober 2010)

rocketmann schrieb:


> Ganz erlich ich will kein 4 Addon voll keine lust immer 5 oder 10 lvl höher zu spielen und die klassen gehen mir langsam auch aufn sack fände cooler neues spiel neue klassen neuer spiel spass oder wie sieht ihr das?




DANN WECHSEL DAS SPIEL.

/capslock ist cool, und gewollt.



> Das Vierte Addon wird definitiv " Maelstrom " werden. Was ich Scheiße finde an Blizzard ist einfach das es nur an Zahlen und Geld denkt.. Ich meine das 3e Addon ist noch nicht einmal Erschienen und die Entwickler reden schon vom 4en und wie gut es werden wird..... Da fragt man sich schon was das soll.



diese ankündigungen sind ganz normal, und haben nix damit zu tun.
blizzard ist nen unternehmen, demzufolge wollen die auch geld haben.. wann checkt ihr das endlich mal..
wow ist kein spiel das ihr einfach so von blizzard ma geschenkt bekommen habt, die wollen damit geld machen 
wie jedes andere unternehmen auch. _wacht auf aus eurer traumwelt wo es nicht um geld geht.


_und ganz ehrlich?_
blizzard macht immer weiter solang es geld bringt, und erst dann wenn wow kein geld mehr bringt wird das nächste mmorpg seitens blizzard erscheinen.
_
world of warcraft nimmt an qualität ab, das meinen so einige._
die frage ist warum es das tut, classicspieler weinen das es zu einfach ist usw, es gibt aber ne simple antwort darauf, ich meine wenn ich 1000h gta spiele bin ich in diesem spiel enorm gut, so ist es auch in wow.. blizzard kann guten spielern ganz einfach kein content bieten, da die spieler viel schneller lernen als man glaubt (generation vanilla,bc).. man müsste diejenigen die das behaupten mal entwickeln lassen, das team rund um wow versucht immer neue spielelemente einzubringen aber wieviele gibt es noch?.. und was ist umsetzbar.

wow hält noch mind 5jahre, und ich meine mindestens.
_


----------



## PureLoci (25. Oktober 2010)

orkman schrieb:


> natürlich macht blizz soviele erweiterungen bis dass es kein geld mehr reinbringt -,-
> als wenns ein wunder waere ... aber das spiel wir ja auch schlechter und schlechter ...
> Rocky 1 is der hammer , bei Rocky 25 fragst du dich nach den ersten 2 min wanns denn endlich vorbei is



Ansichtssache. Blizzard macht WoW nicht für 100k "Pro"gamer und 11,9 Mio. "Normal"- und Casual-Player haben Pech gehabt.

Ich fand BC persönlich auch die beste Zeit von WoW, vorallem bis Patch 2.2, wobei 2.4 selbst auch super war (TDM ist immernoch die beste 5er ini finde ich, mit Cata wird sich das ändern, spiele Beta...und das Sonnenbrunnenplateu fast die beste Raid-ini)...das mit dem Attument hatte was...


----------



## Barkyo (25. Oktober 2010)

is doch ziemlich unlogisch wow abzuschaffen ^^
activision blizzard verdient nen riesen batzen geld mit diesem einem spiel


----------



## Cathan (25. Oktober 2010)

Sie werden so lange Addons produzieren wie es sich finanziell lohnt.
Und wenn man bedenkt dass die Zahl der WoW-Spieler zunimmt kann jeder der die Grundschule abgeschlossen hat vorhersagen dass es noch weitere Addons geben wird.


----------



## Problembeere (25. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ich hasse und mag gleichzeitig die Arakkoa.^^ Oger wären viel zu dumm dafür und wie sollen bitte die Weibchen aussehen? Astralen wüden auch gehen, am besten als ein Gegenpol für die Geldgeilen Goblins.^^ Am besten für die Allianz.



xD
Ja ich weiß, es gibt keine weiblichen Ogermodels. Hab mir die irgendwie immer so ähnlich wie Prinzessin Theradras vorgstellt - fett und hässlich.
Gibt auch keine weiblichen Arakkoa, jedenfalls keine, die man äußerlich unterscheiden kann 

Außerdem, das Konsortium der Astralen ist genauso geldgeil, steht sogar in der Ingamebeschreibung auf der Rufseite, wenn mich mich nicht ganz irre, dass es ein loser Zusammenschluss aus Schmugglern, Söldnern und anderen Opportunisten wäre (oder so ähnlich, kann es leider gerade nicht überprüfen  ).

Aber man wird ja wohl noch bisschen träumen dürfen ^^


----------



## Derulu (25. Oktober 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> Sie werden so lange Addons produzieren wie es sich finanziell lohnt.
> Und wenn man bedenkt dass die Zahl der WoW-Spieler zunimmt kann jeder der die Grundschule abgeschlossen hat vorhersagen dass es noch weitere Addons geben wird.



Grundschule? Was isn das?


----------



## Totebone (25. Oktober 2010)

Also wenn wir jetz zu den verfügbaren Rassen kommen:

Vyrkul, Gnolle (eher nich), Oger, Wolvar (auch eher nich), Naga (schwer zu verkaufen^^)


----------



## White_Sky (25. Oktober 2010)

Problembeere schrieb:


> Außerdem, das Konsortium der Astralen ist genauso geldgeil, steht sogar in der Ingamebeschreibung auf der Rufseite, wenn mich mich nicht ganz irre, dass es ein loser Zusammenschluss aus Schmugglern, Söldnern und anderen Opportunisten wäre (oder so ähnlich, kann es leider gerade nicht überprüfen  ).
> 
> Aber man wird ja wohl noch bisschen träumen dürfen ^^



Ja das meine ich ja ^^
Eine geldgeile Seite für die Allianz.  Der Einbau der Story ist nur sehr schwierig.


----------



## Derulu (25. Oktober 2010)

Problembeere schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir ein Addon, in dem Arakkoa und Oger als spielbare Rassen dazu kommen
> Würde doch gut zu einer überarbeiteten Scherbenwelt passen, schließlich stammen beide Rassen von Draenor



Oger wären echt mal das beste Volk das dazu kommen könnte, immerhin sind die laut "Lore" immer noch teilweise Mitglieder der Horde...und in WoW tauchen diese Horde-Oger nie (als spielbares Volk) auf...dabei gäbe es bei denen so viele mögliche Klassen, auch schon im Spiel

Magier, Hexer, Schamanen, Krieger, Jäger...

Und zu Oger und dumm...die 2 Köpfigen Oger sind nicht dumm, und Cho'gall, zweifellos ein Oger, ist ebenfalls nicht gerade dumm...einer der mächtigsten Hexenmeister den die Welten je gesehen haben..


----------



## Totebone (25. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Oger wären echt mal das beste Volk das dazu kommen könnte, immerhin sind die laut "Lore" immer noch teilweise Mitglieder der Horde...und in WoW tauchen diese Horde-Oger nie auf...dabei gäbe es bei denen so viele mögliche Klassen, auch schon im Spiel
> 
> Magier, Hexer, Schamanen, Krieger, Jäger...
> 
> Und zu Oger und dumm...die 2 Köpfigen Oger sind nicht dumm, und Cho'gall, zweifellos ein Oger, ist ebenfalls nicht gerade dumm...einer der mächtigsten Hexenmeister den die Welten je gesehen haben..



Klar tauchen Horde-Oger auf oO schonmal in den Düstermarschen gewesen?


----------



## White_Sky (25. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Oger wären echt mal das beste Volk das dazu kommen könnte, immerhin sind die laut "Lore" immer noch teilweise Mitglieder der Horde...und in WoW tauchen diese Horde-Oger nie auf...dabei gäbe es bei denen so viele mögliche Klassen, auch schon im Spiel
> 
> Magier, Hexer, Schamanen, Krieger, Jäger...
> 
> Und zu Oger und dumm...die 2 Köpfigen Oger sind nicht dumm, und Cho'gall, zweifellos ein Oger, ist ebenfalls nicht gerade dumm...einer der mächtigsten Hexenmeister den die Welten je gesehen haben..





Totebone schrieb:


> Klar tauchen Horde-Oger auf oO schonmal in den Düstermarschen gewesen?



Oder in Gil'neas.

Oger mit 2 Köpfen... wie stellst du dir vor, wie die Helme tragen? Rassenboni als 2 Helme oder was?


----------



## Problembeere (25. Oktober 2010)

Die Oger in den Düstermarschen scheinen sehr Hordefreundlich und akzeptiert zu sein, nur eben nicht spielbar.
Arakkoa fände ich aber noch viel cooler und auch da gibt es schon einige Klassen wie Krieger, Priester, Magier und so was. (Auch wenn ihre Nahkämpfer die Waffen echt verkrüppelt halten ^^)


----------



## Totebone (25. Oktober 2010)

Problembeere schrieb:


> Die Oger in den Düstermarschen scheinen sehr Hordefreundlich und akzeptiert zu sein, nur eben nicht spielbar.
> Arakkoa fände ich aber noch viel cooler und auch da gibt es schon einige Klassen wie Krieger, Priester, Magier und so was. (Auch wenn ihre Nahkämpfer die Waffen echt verkrüppelt halten ^^)



Bei den Arakkoa wär das Problem die Rüstung darzustellen, na gut, bei den Worgen haben sies auch geschafft^^


----------



## Obsurd (25. Oktober 2010)

ja das ist endlcih mal was cooles  

freue mich aber zuerst auf cata ^^


----------



## heiduei (25. Oktober 2010)

ich seh  schon, wenn das so weiter geht, wird das bestimmt so ein Thread wie "Geheimnisse der alten Welt" xD


----------



## Totebone (25. Oktober 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> ich seh schon, wenn das so weiter geht, wird das bestimmt so ein Thread wie "Geheimnisse der alten Welt" xD



Die, die leider alle rausgemacht werden :'(
Nie wieder innerhalb von 1sek von Dun Morogh nach Silithus und zurück ....


----------



## Comp4ny (25. Oktober 2010)

Die Welt der Titanen könnte der Abschluß von WoW werden.
Oder eher eines der Addons.


Kämpfen im Weltraum... eine NEU Welt.


----------



## Totebone (25. Oktober 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Die Welt der Titanen könnte der Abschluß von WoW werden.
> Oder eher eines der Addons.
> 
> 
> Kämpfen im Weltraum... eine NEU Welt.



Wir den Titanen helfen? Größenwahn.....


----------



## White_Sky (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich versuch mal eine neue Diskusionsgrundlage zu öffnen:

Was wird die nächste Heldenklasse? Das Addon muss auch dazu passen.


----------



## Totebone (25. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ich versuch mal eine neue Diskusionsgrundlage zu öffnen:
> 
> Was wird die nächste Heldenklasse? Das Addon muss auch passen.



Kampf gegen die Legion => Deamonhunter 

Pandaria => Brewmaster


----------



## Gelderan (25. Oktober 2010)

rocketmann schrieb:


> Ganz erlich ich will kein 4 Addon voll keine lust immer 5 oder 10 lvl höher zu spielen und die klassen gehen mir langsam auch aufn sack fände cooler neues spiel neue klassen neuer spiel spass oder wie sieht ihr das?



wie wärs mit nem andern spiel?^^ hdro oder aion zb?^^
da haste neue klassen und neuen spielspaß


----------



## White_Sky (25. Oktober 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Kampf gegen die Legion => Deamonhunter
> 
> Pandaria => Brewmaster



Dämonenjäger geht aber mit den Braumeister bekommen wir Probleme mit den Staat.


----------



## Derulu (25. Oktober 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Kampf gegen die Legion => Deamonhunter
> 
> Pandaria => Brewmaster



Dämonenjäger ist nun leider schon an Diablo vergeben 

Klingenmeister geht ziemlich im Schurken auf
Erzdruide ist eigentlich auch nur ein Druide
Baum des Lebens ebenso


ka.


----------



## Problembeere (25. Oktober 2010)

Die Frage nach neuen Heldenklassen wurde, meine ich mal, oft genug durchgekaut und irgendwie kommt bei diesen Diskussionen nie was Ordentliches raus.



(vote for Arakkoa als spielbare Rasse! (ja, einmal geht's noch  ))


----------



## White_Sky (25. Oktober 2010)

Problembeere schrieb:


> Die Frage nach neuen Heldenklassen wurde, meine ich mal, oft genug durchgekaut und irgendwie kommt bei diesen Diskussionen nie was ordentliches raus.
> 
> 
> 
> (vor for Arakkoa als spielbare Rasse! (ja, einmal geht's noch  ))



Allianz oder Horde? (ich mach mit  mag das Thema)


----------



## Totebone (25. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Dämonenjäger geht aber mit den Braumeister bekommen wir Probleme mit den Staat.


Muss man nur richtig verpacken.



Derulu schrieb:


> Dämonenjäger ist nun leider schon an Diablo vergeben
> 
> Klingenmeister geht ziemlich im Schurken auf
> Erzdruide ist eigentlich auch nur ein Druide
> ...


Egal, dann is halt was doppelt.....
Diablo2: Zauberin (Mage), Amazone (Hunter), Barbar (Krieger), Paladin, Assasine (Schurke), Druid, Nekromancer (Hexi)


----------



## Problembeere (25. Oktober 2010)

Als eingefleischter Hordler würde ich sie natürlich lieber da sehen xD
Aber ich sehe sie eher bei der Allianz, ganz besonders dann, wenn sie mit Ogern zusammen ins Spiel kommen, denn die sind unter Garantie bei der Horde.


----------



## BlackFlyDevil (25. Oktober 2010)

ich denke das wow noch bis lvl 100 gehn wird...und dann wird auch erst mal feierabend sein..

vieleicht bringen sie ja WoW 2 raus xD


----------



## Blackietheradras (25. Oktober 2010)

Also dass es ein 4. Addon gibt, das war für mich klar, ich meine, die ganze Welt umbauen, für ein Addon? so was macht eine Firma wie Blizzard nicht...
Und ausserdem glaube ich kommen noch einige Addons, schliesslich gibt es noch so viele Bosse endgültig zu besiegen
Archimondre
Kil'Jaeden
Die 5 alten Götter
Sargeras
usw. ausserdem ist die Story von WoW genau so gemacht, das Blizzard immer noch irgend einen neuen Weltenboss erfinden kann, ganz egal was, und so lange der Erfolg von WoW immer weiter steigt, warum aufhören? Keine Firma der Welt würde so etwas machen, ausser der Boss ist ein völlig verrückter...
Notfalls, wenn es mal bis Stufe 200 oder so geht, macht man es so das 1-100 so schnell gehen wie bisher 1-20 oder 30 oder so...
Ich hoffe jedenfalls noch auf viele Addons

grüsse Blàckìe

PS: Neltharion kommt vielleicht auch erst nach Cata dazu, schliesslich verändert sich ja das ganze WoW konzept, und ausserdem ist Nelthi 100 mal so stark wie Arthas, und eine verstärkung von 10000% halte ich für übertrieben (die Zahlen sind auch ein wenig übertrieben...)


----------



## Totebone (25. Oktober 2010)

Blackietheradras schrieb:


> Also dass es ein 4. Addon gibt, das war für mich klar, ich meine, die ganze Welt umbauen, für ein Addon? so was macht eine Firma wie Blizzard nicht...
> Und ausserdem glaube ich kommen noch einige Addons, schliesslich gibt es noch so viele Bosse endgültig zu besiegen
> Archimondre
> Kil'Jaeden
> ...



Ne Deadwing kommt mit Cata, wurd von Blizz auch gesagt und wie besiegen Dead ja auch nur mit Hilfe aller Aspekte, daher geht das schon klar

E: Aber vielleicht kommt er wie die 20000mal voher wieder lebend davon


----------



## White_Sky (25. Oktober 2010)

Problembeere schrieb:


> Als eingefleischter Hordler würde ich sie natürlich lieber da sehen xD
> Aber ich sehe sie eher bei der Allianz, ganz besonders dann, wenn sie mit Ogern zusammen ins Spiel kommen, denn die sind unter Garantie bei der Horde.



Die benötigen aber (also die Arakkoa) eine feste Story in Azeroth, sonst kommt eine weitere Rasse mit den ultimativen passiven Draenei und Blutelfen raus. Und für die Oger müsste Blizzard die Türen vergrößern, weil die zu groß sind.

Hier kann man den Kopf eines weiblichen Ogers bewundern:
Klick mich an


----------



## Problembeere (25. Oktober 2010)

Blackietheradras schrieb:


> PS: Neltharion kommt vielleicht auch erst nach Cata dazu, schliesslich verändert sich ja das ganze WoW konzept, und ausserdem ist Nelthi 100 mal so stark wie Arthas, und eine verstärkung von 10000% halte ich für übertrieben (die Zahlen sind auch ein wenig übertrieben...)



Da Neltharion = Deathwing ist und wir somit in Cataclysm ziemlich sicher gegen ihn als Endboss in den Kampf ziehen werden, wird er wohl kaum Thema des 4. Addons sein, selbst wenn wir ihn nicht komplett besiegen sondern nur zurückdrängen.

Da traue ich den Entwicklern schon mehr Kreativität zu ^^

Aber Tote war mal wieder schneller als ich ^^


----------



## Cathan (25. Oktober 2010)

rocketmann schrieb:


> Ganz erlich ich will kein 4 Addon voll keine lust immer 5 oder 10 lvl höher zu spielen und die klassen gehen mir langsam auch aufn sack fände cooler neues spiel neue klassen neuer spiel spass oder wie sieht ihr das?


Der post ist so sinnlos, dann wechsel doch das Spiel.


----------



## Problembeere (25. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Die benötigen aber (also die Arakkoa) eine feste Story in Azeroth, sonst kommt eine weitere Rasse mit den ultimativen passiven Draenei und Blutelfen raus. Und für die Oger müsste Blizzard die Türen vergrößern, weil die zu groß sind.



Das kann ich jetzt grade nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
Wenn du jetzt darauf anspielst, das die Blutelfen und Draenei kaum eigene Storylines hatten, kann ich das zwar nachvollziehen, aber das ist ja kein Hinderniss um die Rasse spielbar zu machen. Hat sie bei BC ja auch nicht gestört xD
Es gibt auch schon verschiedene Rüstungsteile an Arakkoa, allerdings frag ich mich ernsthaft, wie deren Beine unter den Roben aussehen ... ^^
Aber sie haben auch schon eine Menge animationen, von Essen über tanzen und schlafen ... mehr als zb die Vrykul, in die man sich mit DBW verwandelt. Dabei haben sogar die Taunka eine Tanzanimation abgekriegt ^^ (zwar nur die der Tauren aber immerhin *g*)

Aber eigentlich geht das am Thema vorbei, da Blizzard ja immer abwechselnd neue Klassen und Rassen rausbringen will, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Und dann wäre in Addon Nr. 4 ja die nächste Heldenklasse dran, über die ich aber immer noch nicht diskutieren möchte ... ^^


----------



## Naguria (25. Oktober 2010)

ich glaube auch dass blizz das noch eine weile durchziehen wird. doch mit sicherheit nicht mehr ewigs, denn der strom von neuen spielern nimmt logischerweise je länger desto mehr ab... Kauft sich ja niemand ein Game mit 5 Erweiterungen nur um auf dem endgame zu spielen, das wären dann ja doch flotte 200€ und das ohne auch nur eine minute gespielt zu haben...


----------



## Manotis (25. Oktober 2010)

> _Die Dinge, die wir in die nächste Erweiterung packen werden, sind verdammt genial_", wird er zitiert. "_Wir haben bereits jetzt einige zentrale Ideen für das nächste Addon._


 Na ja mal abwarten denke das ist auch erstmal nur Werbung


----------



## White_Sky (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaub nicht, dass Blizzard eine neue Heldenklasse so einfach rausbringt. Arakkoa unter den Röcken? lol keine Ahnung O.o jetzt wo du es sagst, wie sollen die in Hosen aussehen? ^^

Zu Draenei und Blutelfen: Ich glaube dass Blizzard selbst sich mit den Draenei und den Blutelfen ans Bein gepinkelt hat. (Was die Weiterführung ihrer Geschichten angeht) weil, wo sollen die nochmal vorkommen?


----------



## Raminator (25. Oktober 2010)

khain22 schrieb:


> nichtsd neues wenn du mich frägst meiner meinung nach gibts auch noch eine 5. erweiterung das wird dann die letzte von wow sein^^



Mit der Ankündigung von Warcraft 4 kannst du es doch nicht wissen, ob die Warcraft-Geschichte schon nach dem 5. Addon ihren Ende erreicht hat. Mit Warcraft 4 könnte man die Warcraft Geschichte erweitern, um daraus später ein MMO zu machen^^


----------



## Problembeere (25. Oktober 2010)

Spätestens wenns Azshara an den Kragen geht haben die Blutelfen wieder was zu melden ^^
Zumal es auch in den News hier auf buffed war, dass Lor'themar ein wichtigerer Charakter werden soll.
Keine Ahnung, wie das aussehen soll, zugegeben.
Aber wie gesagt, ich hoffe einfach, das irgendwelche gescheiten Köpfe bei Blizzard super Lore-Ideen zu den Arakkoas haben und die dann rausbringen  zumal ja Terokk auch noch ein terrorisierender Gott ist, den wir töten könnten. Würde sich doch wunderbar bei den alten Göttern und Hakkar einreihen xD


----------



## White_Sky (25. Oktober 2010)

Problembeere schrieb:


> Spätestens wenns Azshara an den Kragen geht haben die Blutelfen wieder was zu melden ^^
> Zumal es auch in den News hier auf buffed war, dass Lor'themar ein wichtigerer Charakter werden soll.
> Keine Ahnung, wie das aussehen soll, zugegeben.
> Aber wie gesagt, ich hoffe einfach, das irgendwelche gescheiten Köpfe bei Blizzard super Lore-Ideen zu den Arakkoas haben und die dann rausbringen  zumal ja Terokk auch noch ein terrorisierender Gott ist, den wir töten könnten. Würde sich doch wunderbar bei den alten Göttern und Hakkar einreihen xD



Na hoffendlich. (Terokk ist ein Gott? Ich dachte, dass war Anzu!) Aber fast alle Arakkoa sind böse bzw. uns feindlich gesonnen. Welche Partei soll sich den der Allianz anschließen?

Und wass sollen die Draenei weiterhin machen, wenn's Azshara an den Kragen geht?


----------



## Tarnhamster (25. Oktober 2010)

Nordendboy schrieb:


> cata nict mal raus und dann schreien leute schon nach addon 4 xP wie geil


Ja ist doch klar. Alle die jetzt das "Glück" hatten Beta zu testen spielen, denen ist doch schon langweilig bevor Cataclysm rauskommt. Außer über die Fehler zu schreien die dann auf den Live-Servern sind, die sie vorher nicht gemeldet haben und das "olololol, easy content, giev more content" und "ololololol, nerf content" gejammere haben die dann nichts mehr zu tun. 





Und was die kommende Anzahl an AddOns betrifft. Solange das Spiel noch so gut läuft und auch alle die es ja sooooo ankotzt wieder dieses nervige leveln durchzuarbeiten und immer wieder die gleichen Klassen zu spielen auch weiterhin WoW spielen, wird es auch noch weitere AddOns geben. Stoff genug in Anlehnung an Warcraft 1-3 haben sie noch und wer sagt denn, dass es nicht noch Ereignisse und Kreaturen gibt, die bisher noch nicht in der Warcraft-Reihe aufgetaucht sind. Also wirklich mal was ganz neues!


----------



## Rhaven (25. Oktober 2010)

rocketmann schrieb:


> Ganz erlich ich will kein 4 Addon voll keine lust immer 5 oder 10 lvl höher zu spielen und die klassen gehen mir langsam auch aufn sack fände cooler neues spiel neue klassen neuer spiel spass oder wie sieht ihr das?



Andere Spiele gibt's übrigens haufenweise, nur mal über den Tellerrand schauen .


----------



## Falathrim (25. Oktober 2010)

Sobald es gegen Kil'jaeden und Co. geht, sind die Draenei wieder dabei würde ich sagen


----------



## White_Sky (25. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sobald es gegen Kil'jaeden und Co. geht, sind die Draenei wieder dabei würde ich sagen



Und wann gehts wieder gegen Kil'jaedan? Nach 3 Addons? Toll..


----------



## Problembeere (25. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Na hoffendlich. (Terokk ist ein Gott? Ich dachte, dass war Anzu!) Aber fast alle Arakkoa sind böse bzw. uns feindlich gesonnen. Welche Partei soll sich den der Allianz anschließen?
> 
> Und wass sollen die Draenei weiterhin machen, wenn's Azshara an den Kragen geht?



Zum ersten: sowohl Anzu als auch Terokk sind Götter, spricht ja nichts dagegen, dass es mehrere gibt ^^
Welche Partei sich der Allianz anschließt? Irgendeine wird's schon geben, hat bei den Goblins ja auch wunderbar funktioniert. (Oh, da ist ja noch ein Bruchstück von Draenor aus dem Nether aufgetaucht und oh, guck mal, da sind Arakkoa drauf! Da stehen sich die Nachtelfen bestimmt sehr drauf  )

Zum zweiten:
Keine Ahnung, ich kenne mich mit Draenei-Lore nicht sehr gut aus, aber sollte es irgendwann mal nach Argus gehen (vielleicht Stoff für ein 4. Addon?), dann wäre das natürlich ihre Chance, die Exodar endlich aufzupolieren. Bzw können sie ja vor Azshara die Feindschaft zu den Blutelfen noch etwas vertiefen xD


----------



## Reflox (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe ja, dass wir entweder: Uns in die Welt der Titanen stellen. Oder Kil'jaden und Sargeras endlich erledigen.

Planetenhopper ftw! Ich will wiedermal Dämonen auf Planten schnetzeln.


----------



## Arthas Menethil 3 (25. Oktober 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Und zum 1.000 Mal zitiere ich die allwissende Liste der Erweiterungen im Hinblick auf die nächsten zwei:
> 
> - Smaragdgrüner Traum
> - Brennende Legion
> ...




Verdammt diese Liste hat schon bei so vielem danebengegriffen, dass ich der auf keinen Fall glaube.
V.A. wird sie nach jeder Erweiterung erneuert und alle sagen auf einmal, rofl die Sachen stimmen ja überein: Ey dat is vol dea Warsaga mann!


----------



## StrangeInside (25. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sobald es gegen Kil'jaeden und Co. geht, sind die Draenei wieder dabei würde ich sagen



das denke ich auch denn die haben ihre heimat durch diese legion schon 2x verloren und kil'jaeden will ja velen sicherlich immernoch um jeden preis tot sehen weil er sich nicht wie archimonde und kil'jaeden mit sargeras verbündete und somit einen verrat begang in den augen der eredar.

die blutelfen dürften auch noch ziemlich sauer auf die legion sein weil immerhin war die geißel bzw der lichking von kil'jaeden nach azeroth gebracht worden und ihre heimat wurde überranntvon arthas und seiner gefolgschaft.

E: und ihren chef keal verloren sie ja anschließend auch an die legion weil er machthungrig war. (ok zu dem zeitpunkt gehörte er zwar schon der geißel an aber egal)


----------



## White_Sky (25. Oktober 2010)

Problembeere schrieb:


> Zum ersten: sowohl Anzu als auch Terokk sind Götter, spricht ja nichts dagegen, dass es mehrere gibt ^^
> Welche Partei sich der Allianz anschließt? Irgendeine wird's schon geben, hat bei den Goblins ja auch wunderbar funktioniert. (Oh, da ist ja noch ein Bruchstück von Draenor aus dem Nether aufgetaucht und oh, guck mal, da sind Arakkoa drauf! Da stehen sich die Nachtelfen bestimmt sehr drauf  )
> 
> Zum zweiten:
> Keine Ahnung, ich kenne mich mit Draenei-Lore nicht sehr gut aus, aber sollte es irgendwann mal nach Argus gehen (vielleicht Stoff für ein 4. Addon?), dann wäre das natürlich ihre Chance, die Exodar endlich aufzupolieren. Bzw können sie ja vor Azshara die Feindschaft zu den Blutelfen noch etwas vertiefen xD



Es gibt eine sehr kleine Partei in Shattrath, die ist aber wirklich klein (Loretechnisch schätze(!) ich da 50 Arakkoa ein). Die beten das heilige Licht an.(?) 

Zu Draenei und Blutelfen: Zu der Kultur der BEs weiß man ja schon genug, aber nicht, dass der Draenei, z.B. wie die damals auf Argus gelebt haben (weil die Naaru mit ihrer Lichtpropaganda alles 'überbedeckt' haben-.-). Und jetzt auf Draenor schon fast garnicht! Geschweige den die Arakkoa. 
Also zuerst muss eine feste Story, die auch für die Zukunft taugt, her!



StrangeInside schrieb:


> das denke ich auch denn die haben ihre heimat durch diese legion schon 2x verloren und kil'jaeden will ja velen sicherlich immernoch um jeden preis tot sehen weil er sich nicht wie archimonde und kil'jaeden mit sargeras verbündete und somit einen verrat begang in den augen der eredar.



Ich kapiere den nicht! Wieso will Kil'jaedan Velen tot sehen? Der könnte ihn auch als Kanonenfutter versklaven/korrumpieren. -.-^^


----------



## Elvaras459 (25. Oktober 2010)

Moou schrieb:


> Du weißt nicht was Blizzard für eine Menge von Gebieten hat.
> Oder eher denk mal an die ungeschlagenen Bösewichte
> Kil'Jaeden
> Sargeras
> ...




Ich verstehe das irgendwie nicht^^ also klar den größtenteil schon aber Bolvar dient dazu dass die Geißel keine Bedrohung mehr dar stellt d.h. er hält sie zurück so gut er kann^^ und Kil´jaeden wurde doch schon besiegt.... ich hab gesehen wie er umgefallen ist xD also warum sagen eigentlich immer alle dass er noch lebt o.O ? kann mir das mal jemand erklären ? wäre sehr nett^^ danke^^


----------



## Derulu (25. Oktober 2010)

Elvaras459 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das irgendwie nicht^^ also klar den größtenteil schon aber Bolvar dient dazu dass die Geißel keine Bedrohung mehr dar stellt d.h. er hält sie zurück so gut er kann^^ und Kil´jaeden wurde doch schon besiegt.... ich hab gesehen wie er umgefallen ist xD also warum sagen eigentlich immer alle dass er noch lebt o.O ? kann mir das mal jemand erklären ? wäre sehr nett^^ danke^^



Kil'jaeden ist NICHT UMGEFALLEN, es wurde verhindert, dass er durch das Portal kommt, durch das er kommen wollte um in unsere Welt zu gelangen...


----------



## Problembeere (25. Oktober 2010)

Nun ja, du verlangst, dass alles schon vorher feststeht.
Aber alle diese Umstände könnten eben in genau diesem Addon erst aufgedeckt werden. Es wusste ja auch keiner vor BC, dass es noch Orks in der Scherbenwelt gibt, trotzdem haben die doch eine solide (wenn auch zugegebenermaßen unspannende) Grundlage von Nagrand bis zum Schergrat.
Also ich kann da nicht ganz nachvollziehen, warum es vorher schon eine Storygrundlage geben MUSS, verstehst du? Obwohl ich deine Bedenken wegen der Erfahrung bit Draenei und Blutelfen gut nachvollziehen kann.

Übrigens wären Arakkoa die einzige weitere Rasse neben den Untoten, bei der Schattenpriester loretechnisch gefestigt wären, siehe Skettis. Aber das nur so am Rande


----------



## ЪłøøđŁiĸē (25. Oktober 2010)

Blizzard wird so lange mit WoW weitermachen, bis auch der letzte kein Bock mehr auf WoW hat. Und das, .... naja kann man sich denken.
 Es wird ein 4. Addon geben, und ein 5. und irgendwann wird man zurrück blicken und sich wundern wie man sich damals auf Level 60 gefreut hat, auf Höchstlevel zu sein, und jetzt einem nur noch 10 Stufen bis zum Finish bei Level 140 fehlen.


----------



## White_Sky (25. Oktober 2010)

Problembeere schrieb:


> Nun ja, du verlangst, dass alles schon vorher feststeht.
> Aber alle diese Umstände könnten eben in genau diesem Addon erst aufgedeckt werden. Es wusste ja auch keiner vor BC, dass es noch Orks in der Scherbenwelt gibt, trotzdem haben die doch eine solide (wenn auch zugegebenermaßen unspannende) Grundlage von Nagrand bis zum Schergrat.
> Also ich kann da nicht ganz nachvollziehen, warum es vorher schon eine Storygrundlage geben MUSS, verstehst du? Obwohl ich deine Bedenken wegen der Erfahrung bit Draenei und Blutelfen gut nachvollziehen kann.
> 
> Übrigens wären Arakkoa die einzige weitere Rasse neben den Untoten, bei der Schattenpriester loretechnisch gefestigt wären, siehe Skettis. Aber das nur so am Rande



Ja ich weiß, aber die Shattrath-Arakkoa sehen die Schattenpriester als feindlich an, wegen diesen Licht vs. Schatten-Verhältniss. Und außerdem, muss es doch kein 'Schattenpriester' sein (also vom Namen her), sondern ein Arakkoa, der eine dunkle Gottheit anbetet, wie z.B. die Trolle die die Loa anbeten (sollen ja dunkle Gottheiten sein) und von denen Schattenmagie herhalten (und glauben, dass die Magie von ihrer Gottheit stammt).

Aber bald kommt Archäologie!  HURRA!!!! Kriegt man mehr Lore-Infos.

EDIT: Das Problem an mir ist, dass ich nicht gerne eine Rasse annehme, bei der es fast keine Informationen gibt. Das kommt dann so 'Aus der Luft gegriffen' rüber.


----------



## Nerevar88 (25. Oktober 2010)

rocketmann schrieb:


> Ganz erlich ich will kein 4 Addon voll keine lust immer 5 oder 10 lvl höher zu spielen und die klassen gehen mir langsam auch aufn sack fände cooler neues spiel neue klassen neuer spiel spass oder wie sieht ihr das?



Neue Klassen neuer Spielspaß.....so wie beim DK als die Community sich totgeflamed hat?^^
Ganz ehrlich, WoW wird immer WoW bleiben, das Grundgerüst bleibt, da wird auch kein Addon der Welt was dran verändern.
Wenn du so unzufrieden damit bist solltest du dich vielleicht nach etwas anderem umsehen.


----------



## Raminator (25. Oktober 2010)

Dhundron schrieb:


> Hier:
> --
> Draenor Set
> 
> ...


Maelstrom geht doch nur bis 85 oO

Lies mal das http://www.buffed.de/buffed/page/1759/User-News?action=view&unid=3304


----------



## DarkSaph (25. Oktober 2010)

khain22 schrieb:


> nichtsd neues wenn du mich frägst meiner meinung nach gibts auch noch eine 5. erweiterung das wird dann die letzte von wow sein^^



Blödsinn ... solang Leute für WoW zahlen, wird Blizz AddOns veröffentlichen. Zu EverQuest z.B. gibt es bereits 15 AddOns, ganz einfach weil das Spiel bis heute läuft.


----------



## AsoraX (25. Oktober 2010)

DeathDranor schrieb:


> Es werden sicher noch mehr als nur die 4. Erweiterung kommen. Mit WoW verdient Blizz am meisten und es gibt Lore mäßig nochn paar Lücken zu füllen. Der Smaragdgrüne Traum bzw. Aptraum, Sargeras, die Südlichen Inseln und sicher nochn paar andere Lücken. Aber nach der 4. WoW Erweiterung die sicher spätestenz 2013 - 2014 kommt, kommt dann so 2-4 Jahre später die 5. Erweiterung. Das ist das selbe mit den Harry Potter filmen. Warum mit etwas aufhören mitdem man Millionen von Euronen verdient? Nur das die Harry Potter Geschichte fast vollendet ist, nur die von WoW noch lange nicht.



Und wenn die Story mal ausgelutscht ist, schreibt Blizzard einfach eine neue Trillogie ^^ und noch eine, und noch eine, und noch eine!

Kurz nach Release gab es mal einen Post zu der Frage, wie lange WoW Leben wird, und ob es die Server immer geben wird.... 

Die Server werden slange laufen, wie Blizzard das Spiel entwickelt! Man geht dasvon aus, das eher World of WarCraft 2 Released wird, als das es keine Story mehr gibt


----------



## Valdos Theolos (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich freue mich für Blizzard, sie haben es sich verdient soviel Kohle zu machen.
Kaum ein Spiel schafft es, so lange zahlende Kunde zu erhalten!

Außerdem können sie es einfach: WoW, Warcraft, Starcraft, Diablo.

Und das noch ein Addon rauskommt war klar.


----------



## Fünftermärz (25. Oktober 2010)

ich stehe voll auf addons und hoffe noch auf gaaanz viele


----------



## Flowersun (25. Oktober 2010)

Hab gelesen dass sie sich viel mti dem "Smaragdgrünen Traum" beschäftigen wollen...


----------



## pvenohr (25. Oktober 2010)

Die Inseln denen die Goblins entfliehen sind auch nur ein kleiner Teil von Kezan und Undermine. Alex Afrasiabi und Chris Metzen haben bestätigt das dort noch eine ganze Menge mehr folgen wird. Generell empfehle ich diesbezüglich mal einen Blick in den Blizzcon-Q&A zum Thema Quests und Lore anzusehen.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=_Ifcoz1MEQE

Sargaeras werden wir demnach auch wiedersehen.


----------



## Sharqaas (25. Oktober 2010)

WoW geht bis Level 100. Bis dahin wird es auch addons geben. Deswegen haben sie ja die Level jetzt schon auf 5 pro Addon runtergesetzt, damit die Cash Cow besser gemolken werden kann.


----------



## StrangeInside (25. Oktober 2010)

das Kil'jaeden Velen tot sehen will erfährt man zb in dem Buch " das dunkle Portal" soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann, also zumindest in dem buch wo die orcs von draenor auf azeroth losgelassen werden im auftrag der legion. 

Sargeras war sauer das Velen nicht wie die anderen zwei mitmachte und mit hilfe der Naaru fliehen konnte von Argus, und dadurch war auch Kil'jaeden entzürnd und versucht seit dem im Namen von Sargeras Velen zu finden und zu vernichten. Auf draenor wurden ja deswegen auch die Orcs benutzt um die Draenei zu vernichten, doch wieder gelang es Velen zu entkommen und somit jagten sie sie erneut bis nach Azeroth.


----------



## Xartoss (25. Oktober 2010)

diablo war bis lvl 99 ... denke wow wird es auch irgentwann so kommen


----------



## Firestream175 (25. Oktober 2010)

Mal ehrlich Stevinho hat die Gedanken die Blizzard vermutlich hat glaub ich mal ganz richtig zusammengefasst mit: "Lasst uns soviel Geld wie möglich rausholen du kannst es eh niemandem recht machen." Wenn ich mir einige Antworten hier so angucke passt das immer nur Gemeckere wie "ne will keine 100 Level" und "öh komm ja doch nu 10 weitere Level wie toll" wartets doch mal ab was kommt anstatt zu maulen -.- Ansonsten vermute ich das es solange Addons gibt bis die Lore ausgeschöpft is^^


----------



## Ilunadin (25. Oktober 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Was wird Blizzard uns noch Liefern?
> 
> 
> Zur News: QUELLE



Wrath of the Crusader Cows' Cataclysm Dream Ice Cream

aka WotCCCDIC


----------



## Comp4ny (25. Oktober 2010)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Wrath of the Crusader Cows' Cataclysm Dream Ice Cream
> 
> aka WotCCCDIC



Sabber schlapper 
Aber natürlich nur von Ben & Jerry´s oder Hagen Daz


----------



## PiaMarie (25. Oktober 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Mit World of Warcraft: *Cataclysm erscheint am 7. Dezember* die dritte Erweiterung für World of Warcraft.
> Doch danach ist noch nicht Schluss, wie* John Lagrave*, Senior Producer von World of Warcraft, auf der vergangenen Blizzcon bestätigte.
> "_Die Dinge, die wir in die nächste Erweiterung packen werden, sind verdammt genial_", wird er zitiert. "_Wir haben bereits jetzt einige zentrale Ideen für das nächste Addon.
> Und diese machen mich zugleich glücklich und aufgeregt. Und sie machen jeden anderen ebenfalls glücklich und aufgeregt_", so Lagrave weiter.
> ...



Ach was wirklich? Ne im ernst das weiss man schon ewig das da noch 2 Addons sicher kommen werden.


----------



## Klimpergeld (25. Oktober 2010)

Ach und immer dieses "Irgendwann gehen ihnen doch die feinde aus" gejammere. Ihr vergesst, das Blizz nicht für die nächsten 3 jh. auf der warcraft lore rumkauen muss. Die sagen einfach "der macht dies und jenes" erstellen einen NPC mit raidtauglichkeit und stellen ihn  in eine finstere Instanz. Schon gibt es einen neuen. Hey, die story entwickelt sich weiter.

Dann wird es neue bücher geben und alles wird wieder größer- Wie man damit jetzt umgeht ist geschmackssache. Ich meine warum posten die leute, die ja scheinbar gerne wow spielen hier immer nur flames darüber rein, dass blizzard geld von ihnen verlangt? ich meine das tun sie doch zurecht oder würdest du kostenlos ein onlinerollenspiel von der größe entwickeln.




Und mal zu denen, die ja scheinbar der meinung sind mit den nächsten addons würden ja "wieder mal" nur neue völker und ein neues Levelcap kommen...

Mit Cata kommen neue raidinstanzen und neue spielmechaniken. Neue Gebiete, herausforderungen und questmechaniken. Neue Rassen, Überarbeitungen und erheblich mehr. Ich wüsste gerne mal, was sich die herren unter einem Add on denn vorstellen? Das was blizzard hier abliefert ist mehr content als irgendein anderes MMORPG bisher nachentwickelt hat und es ist immer etwas innovatives und neues dabeigewesen.

"Buhu! Blizzard quetscht aus wow den letzten cent weil sie gewinn damit machen...! " NEEEEEE! Echt? Das ist ja eine Unverschämtheit. Ich bin schlicht und ergreifend empört wie es sich eine Firma mit sovielen Angestellten leisten kann, Geld für dieses Spiel zu verlangen.

Und dass sie da immer mehr Geld rausholen ist ja auch das letzte oder? Ich wette die 12 Mio. Abonnenten wären  alle sehr viel Glücklicher, wenn der Knüller der nächsten BlizzCon ist, dass sie WoW abschalten. Gehts euch dann besser ja?



Ich finde im gegensatz zu anderen MMORPGs ist die WoW Community was Content, Bugfixing und Support angeht verdammt verwöhnt. Andere MMOs würden sich freuen, wenn ihre Teams so arbeiten würden. Ich meine vor BC haben alle geschrien "nein, ich muss mich zum heilen in einen Baum verwandeln?" Was für ein mist oder? Jaaaa... Und auch völlig logisch, dass sie wegen dem bösen Baum jetzt Trauermärsche halten (Nix gegen die Bäume. RIP)

Vertretet einen Standpunkt und bleibt ihm treu und verdammt noch mal ich finde es einfach lächerlich wie nicht nur jeder Bug sondern auch jedes neue Feature erstmal in Grund und boden Geflamet wird, während zB Spieler von Hdro gücklich sind über alles neue, was in das Spiel gebracht wird.

Mfg

Klimpergeld


----------



## Makamos (25. Oktober 2010)

also die antwort zu allen fragen lautet blizzard=gut = addons gut= spieler bleiben und werden mehr = noch mehr addons nen teufelskreis 
 ich sag jezt einfach im 4 addon gets um lila häschen mit bazookas so und jetzt streitet euch


----------



## MrBlaki (25. Oktober 2010)

Wenn Blizzard will entsteht durch irgend eine Böse Macht ein neuer "Obermacker" den es zu töten gilt. Oder es ein alter Feind wird wiederbelebt.
Kann theoretisch ewig weiter gehen.


----------



## FirebladeX (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube es wird solange neue addons geben bis es wirklich keine sau mehr spielt solang blizzard damit soviel umsatz macht wird WoW auch weiter leben


----------



## hole (25. Oktober 2010)

Wie schon mehrfach gewünscht wurde: Gegen die Titanen werden werden wir auf keinen Fall kämpfen. Der Grund : Wenn Deathwing schon Azeroth zerstören kann, will ich nicht erleben was mindestens 5 (wahrscheinlich) Miesgelaunte, Uralte und Weltenformende Giganten anrichten können. Ausserdem haben die Titanen ja keine Richtige Heimatwelt. Sie werden von einem " Hohen Rat " gesteuert und Reisen durch das Universum dementsprechend fände ich es auch sehr unlogisch, dass uns ein paar dahergelaufene "Fleischsäcke" nach Argus oder in den Nether schicken um einen Verderbten Titanen mit Myriaden von Dämonen zu schicken. 

Ausserdem bleibt eh abzuwarten wie sich die Politischen Beziehungen bei Horde und Allianz entwickeln (Vol´jin mit seiner Morddrohung an Garrosh, die Zwerge, unser Prinz Varian der letzen Endes genauso schlimm ist wie Garrosh, usw.)


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (25. Oktober 2010)

rocketmann schrieb:


> Ganz erlich ich will kein 4 Addon voll keine lust immer 5 oder 10 lvl höher zu spielen und die klassen gehen mir langsam auch aufn sack fände cooler neues spiel neue klassen neuer spiel spass oder wie sieht ihr das?



Und diese Leute haben noch nie vor WoW ein MMO gespielt, denn so ist es überall! Jedes MMO, sei es nun Dark Age of Camelot, Everquest 1 & 2, Ragnarok Online (ruhe in Frieden) etc pp, hat immer wieder neue Addons, Gegenden, Ausrüstungen und Charakterlevel erhalten. Klar das neue Items besser als die alten sind, wieso sollte man auch schlechtere Items reinbauen? Was bringt denn sowas? Das wäre ja so als würde Audi seinen R8 nächstes Jahr als R8 Sport Edition nur mit schwächeren Motor rausbringen und das zum gleichen Preis. Wer würde sowas kaufen? Oder wenn NVidia seine GeForce 8000er Reihe als 9000er rausbringt... moment, das haben die ja gemacht und Idioten haben die auch noch gekauft  Nunja egal...

Was bringt denn ein neues Spiel? Dann heulst du doch genauso rum weil alles was du bei WoW erreicht hast somit nutzlos wird. Da sei also froh das ein Addon kommt so du noch alles behalten kannst und die option hast dir bessere Sachen zu erspielen. Im Vordergrund steht immer noch der Spaß, die Freude am Erkunden der neuen Welt, kennenlernen neuer Gegner usw. Wer aber nurnoch hinter den besten Items her ist um seinen virtuellen Penis zu verländern, sollte wirklich nurnoch Offlinespiele spielen.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (26. Oktober 2010)

Sharqaas schrieb:


> WoW geht bis Level 100. Bis dahin wird es auch addons geben. Deswegen haben sie ja die Level jetzt schon auf 5 pro Addon runtergesetzt, damit die Cash Cow besser gemolken werden kann.




Weil sie zu dumm sind, in ihrem eigenen Spiel mehr als 100 lvl zu programmieren, oder wie soll man das verstehen? 


Black schrieb:


> Und diese Leute haben noch nie vor WoW ein MMO gespielt, denn so ist es überall!


WoW aber wahrscheinlich auch noch nicht so lange. 


Klimpergeld schrieb:


> Ach und immer dieses "Irgendwann gehen ihnen doch die feinde aus" gejammere. Ihr vergesst, das Blizz nicht für die nächsten 3 jh. auf der warcraft lore rumkauen muss. Die sagen einfach "der macht dies und jenes" erstellen einen NPC mit raidtauglichkeit und stellen ihn  in eine finstere Instanz. Schon gibt es einen neuen.


Ein Riesiger Teil wurde schon jetzt überhaupt erst für WoW geschrieben. Allein schon die ganzen Ingame-Bücher, die nur den nicht-spiel-relevanten Teil erzählen.


----------



## Vadesh (26. Oktober 2010)

Ihr wundert euch also wirklich, dass Blizzard ein Spiel weiterentwickelt, an dem sie so viel Geld verdienen, dass sie sich alle den Hintern vergolden lassen könnten?

Das war doch klar, dass nach Cata noch was kommt. 

Achtung Spoiler: Nach dem Addon nach Cataclysm, wird noch eins kommen, wenn die Spielerzahlen stimmen. Aber keinem weiter erzählen.


----------



## Loina (26. Oktober 2010)

von mir aus kann wow noch ewig bestehn bleiben,das ist mein hobby dazu steht ich also wieso nicht^^

immer solche fässer aufmachen,jeden tag solche diskussionen.

Leute die schreiben es wird das letzte wow,wow ist ausgelutscht,wow ist scheisse etc etc sind sowieso keine zocker und wollen nur das spiel schlecht reden.

frag mich was solche hafensänger überhaupt in diesen forum treiben.


----------



## Rolandos (26. Oktober 2010)

LOL, noch ein weiteres Addon. Grusel, schüttel.
Wie das wohl aussehen wird?

Hmm, kein Talentbaum mehr, alle Talente werden auf minimum reduziert, so das man zu 100% mit einer Taste auskommt, soll ja niemand mehr überfordert werden.
T4711, ist im Itemshop für 1,50 € zu bekommen.

Und bevor das Addon dann rausgekommen ist, wird schon das fünfte angekündigt.
Dann braucht man dann keine Talente oder Fertigkeiten mehr, dann fallen die Gegner schon freiwillig um.


WOW ist Langweilig geworden und wir bestimmt auch nicht besser werden, eher noch schlechter. Was ist daran besser, anstatt 5 Minuten auf einen Boss mit 2 Tasten einzukloppen, das Selbe in 10 Minuten mit 3 Tasten zu schaffen. 
 Währe dafür, das WOW mit Cata eingestampft wird und die Blizziz lieber etwas Neues
auf den Markt bringen. So das alle wieder von Null anfangen müssen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (26. Oktober 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> als ob es 10/25 kleine sterbliche knechte schaffen würden einen Titanen zu vernichten.....das wäre lächerlich




Wie kann man nur auf solche Gedanken kommen?

Moment....ahh, daß passiert , wenn man Spielmechanik und Geschichte nicht unterscheiden kann.


----------



## Hosenschisser (26. Oktober 2010)

@ Rolandos

Wovon redest du? 

Also die Cata Talentbäume sind zwar kleiner und gezwungener, aber mit den alten Bäumen braucht ich weniger Skills.


----------



## Lintflas (26. Oktober 2010)

Und nach diesem vierten Addon wird es mit absoluter Sicherheit auch noch ein fünftes geben.


----------



## Deathloc (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke auch, dass das Spiel vorerst kein Ende nehmen wird. Warum auch? Wir haben unseren Spaß und Blizzard steckt (auf Grund der finanziellen Möglichkeiten) eine Menge Leidenschaft in WoW.

_"There must always be a Lich King!"_


----------



## Fordtaurus (26. Oktober 2010)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Also.... Nach Cataclysm kommt erst mal Katastrophe, danach Kat´A-Kombe und Kat´alysator.
> 
> Das nächste Addon wird nach 3-4 Patches und Bugfixes wohl erst einmal angekündigt, dann auf die lange Bank geschoben, dann wieder angekündigt, bis es dann letztentlich released. Lvl-Cap 90 oder gar 95, ein neuer Kontinent/ Dimension odä. und evtl. neue Berufe sollen dann die Spieler und Konsumenten weitere Jahre am Ball/PC halten.
> 
> ...




Edit: Have fun... wenn euch jemand Geld für´s scheissen geben würde, würdet ihr dann lieber kotzen???



Ilunadin schrieb:


> Wrath of the Crusader Cows' Cataclysm Dream Ice Cream
> 
> aka WotCCCDIC





Comp4ny schrieb:


> Sabber schlapper
> Aber natürlich nur von Ben & Jerry´s oder Hagen Daz




Ben & Jerry sind die Endbosse von Katastrophe..... Und Hagen Daz ist der Endboss von Kat´A Kombe..... und der Enboss von Kat´alysator ist.......

TATATATTATATATATA Hoger!!!



Ein Glück gibt es solche Foren um seinen geistigen Dünnschiss loszuwerden( oh mann drückt mir der Kopf ich galub da kommt noch was)


----------



## Parasîte1 (26. Oktober 2010)

Immer dieses gejammer wegen Levelerhöhung.. Mann einige hätten mal Everquest 1 spielen sollen. Da gabs neben den lvls noch AA Punkte (Alternate Advancement) und davon hatten einige zu der Zeit wo ich aufgehört hab 2000+ von gehabt. (1 AA war quasi ein Zusatzlvl sobald man am eigentlichen Levelcap ist mit dem man sich besondere aktive oder passive Skills kaufen konnte)

Also heult nicht wegen 5 lvl die man in ca 1-2 Wochen eh hinter sich hat sondern geniesst doch einfach die Quests. Mir jedenfalls hat WotLK leveln sehr viel Spass bereitet.

[Edit:]

Achja zum Thema weiteren Content und weitere Bosse: Wer sagt dass es nur die Brennende Legion gibt welche es auf Azeroth abgesehen hat? Wenn Blizzard wollte könnten sie ein paar böse Ableger von Adals Rasse herbeischnipsen (M'uru lässt grüßen) und mal eine Armee davon über Azeroth jagen.. Da säh dann auch Todesschwinge alt gegen aus wenn hunderte solcher Flattersymbole über ihn herfallen würden. xD


----------



## White_Sky (26. Oktober 2010)

Parasîte schrieb:


> Achja zum Thema weiteren Content und weitere Bosse: Wer sagt dass es nur die Brennende Legion gibt welche es auf Azeroth abgesehen hat? Wenn Blizzard wollte könnten sie ein paar böse Ableger von Adals Rasse herbeischnipsen (M'uru lässt grüßen) und mal eine Armee davon über Azeroth jagen.. Da säh dann auch Todesschwinge alt gegen aus wenn hunderte solcher Flattersymbole über ihn herfallen würden. xD



Frage mich schon die ganze Zeit, warum M'uru der einzige ist. Oder warum es keine Verdorbenen Naaru gibt, dessen Körper einmal NICHT in der Leere herumgammelt.
Aber erst wenn die endlich mal richtige Animationen und mehr Geschichte kriegen würden. Diese Rasse ist von oben nach unten eine Zumutung.


Zu den 5 lvln: Es sind nicht 'nur' 5 Lvl, sondern als eine Kürzung von 10 lvl, sprich: Soll genau so wie 10 lvl sein. Und das Lvln in Uldum und in Schattenhochland ist auch kein Kinderspiel. Die NORMALEN Gegner können 6000 Critten (In einem Video gesehen).


----------

